# rehoming fee



## Niomi (Mar 31, 2010)

I ended up doing a rescue, and now have now have seven rabbits up for adoption. I was wondering how much I should ask for a rehoming fee? I have 5 six pound satin cross rabbits, and a three pound dutch, and a three pound mini rex cross. The satins are about four years old and the small rabbits are about seven years old. All rabbits are spayed and neutered.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 31, 2010)

The rescues here just charge enough to cover their discounted spay and neuter fees, around $50 or $60. 

You're also 'competing' with the pet stores, so you may want to check their rates. 

And if you're adopting out senior bunnies, I'd put the fee into a vet clinic 'gift' certificate, seeing as they'll probably have to contend with some aging health issues. 


sas :clover:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 31, 2010)

We charge $55 for an adoption fee, but we also have to pay to have the rabbits spayed and neutered. Since these rabbits are already fixed, you could charge a lesser fee, say $25-$30. You want to charge enough that someone isn't going to take the rabbit for snake food or something like that.


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 31, 2010)

Our city shelter charges $50 as an adoption fee and it includes the cost of a spay/neuter. The "steep" fee for a bunny is more to ensure that the bunny does not end up being food for someone's animal, as Patti said. $50 hardly ever covers the cost of a spay/neuter surgery!


----------



## elrohwen (Mar 31, 2010)

My local rescues charge $75, but they also end up paying $200 for speuters (and that's the discounted rate). Depending on where you live, I would charge somewhere around $40-50 probably.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 31, 2010)

Our shelter charges 
75

That include spay and neuter and microchip and one month of pet insurance.

Worming and a bath.


----------



## Niomi (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone. You have been very helpful.


----------

